

UltraViolet: DRM by any other name still stinks - VengefulCynic
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31322_3-57398729-256/ultraviolet-drm-by-any-other-name-still-stinks/

======
AlexFromBelgium
Holy sh*t, this is a great article

